# Advice on being ripped off on this forum



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi, I paid a guy here called Henry Holmes (apparently) over £200 for some 'sups', He uses the e-mail address [email protected] and apparently he's a scouser (apparently)... anyone else heard of him or been ripped off by him thats him apparently btw I think he used to call himself 'God-send' or 'Hardcoregeneral' I have his chatlogs and even screenshots of him (and his bottles of sups) from a webcam convo


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

whooaaa stay very clear of mr holmes aka goldenchild as he is a well known scammer that will send you some dogdy sh1te,

hes known on a few forums etc

take it as a lesson learned unfortunatly mate as nowt much you can do about it now tbh


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I doubt there'll be anything you can do mate,i've heard of this lad and would stay well away from him as he is a known scammer....what exactly did you buy?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

he added me aswell and tried to sell me his homebrew, he used another username called the hunter


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol he was called the hunter and is banned? i know someone who he ripped off aswell lol he tries making me buy stuff on msn all the time


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Always check with other members that you know and trust before parting company with any of your hard earned. I was approached recently by someone who has actually turned out to be legit, i only know this as he referenced a very well known member who backed up his claims.

No chance of getting your money back by the sound of it, a lesson learned......


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Hunt him down and see if his back [email protected] can untie laces


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I know of him, have him on msn and he has offered me stuff in the past, but is usually quite sound always asking how trainings going etc. But yeah I'd stay clear of any internet orders over msn with no protection.


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

I have his bank details ;D... we can have a bit of fun with them, I also know quite a bit about him... Might post it over the net, would be nice to see if he gets scammed by some west african


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

Test E, and Deca!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

bigsteveferguso said:


> I have his bank details ;D... we can have a bit of fun with them, I also know quite a bit about him... Might post it over the net, would be nice to see if he gets scammed by some west african


What can you do with his bank details?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> What can you do with his bank details?


The right people can drain his bank account.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Smitch said:


> The right people can drain his bank account.


Brilliant....get it done mate,take everything off the lil fu(ker


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

I know some people who can get my money back from his bank account! and probably anyone elses money too... he's not the only shifty bastard on the interent!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Imagine he had like only 30p in his back account as he emptys it each time and puts it in a diff bank :L.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

guys not being a party pooper here but probably not best to go chatting about draining some ones bank account fruadulantly on an open forum:rolleyes:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally wouldn't post his details on the net though. That is probably illegal in itself.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Smitch said:


> The right people can drain his bank account.


Not with just the details that people need to pay money into an account they can't.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Imagine he had like only 30p in his back account as he emptys it each time and puts it in a diff bank :L.


Thats what i was thinking,he may have a bank account for his "scammings" then transfer it into his account.....


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

The only reason I spoke to the bellend was because he was the 1st convincing guy to offer me gear, seemed friendly enough... I know he had gear cos i have had webcam chats with him, he showed me injecting himself... Hope he gets aids


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Not with just the details that people need to pay money into an account they can't.


Thats what i was thinking,as you need the 3 digit code off the back etc....I could be wrong though


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I could show you pictures of my Ferrari, but when you send me some money, it doesn't mean i'll send you it.

Internet scamming is all about getting someone who is naive enough to trust you, sadly for you you've been caught this time, next time be more wary mate.

Take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

he seemed friendly and convincing!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

bigsteveferguso said:


> he seemed friendly and convincing!


So can anyone for money...


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

Is his real name Henry Holmes? or will that be made up name?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats his job, you wouldn't have brought it if he'd have said "hey, c0ckface want some gear".


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, thats true, but people dont just send you stuff without you sending money 1st! I wouldn't thats for sure


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh: This is true, that wouldn't be the ideal way to start a scam!

Do people actually call each other cockface though? :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Shut up c0ckface :lol:

Thats why i never buy stuff like that off the net.

Edit - it was going to be cvntface but i don't know bigsteve well enough yet, he might have took it personal.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mate, as stated, you've been burned.

Everything he told you was a lie to get money out of you. He would have told you he was dying of cancer if he thought that would have worked.

One of my best mates did 8 years for carousel fraud and he is one of the most genuine, friendly and convincing people you will ever meet if he is trying to fleece you. All confidence tricksters are, it's what they do.

You won't get your money back, just learn from it!


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

Makes it harder for me now, finding a trusty source! I'm sure all u guys are sound... ACHEM ;D


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

bigsteveferguso said:


> Makes it harder for me now, finding a trusty source! I'm sure all u guys are sound... ACHEM ;D


Very sound lol.....


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

No sourcing matey!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

We are all sound, but none of us are trying to sell you anything.

If you go to the gym, keep an eye on the folks that train there, you're bound to be able to get a decent source in your gym. Failing that, it's down to trial and error online or sticking around forums long enough until you bump into a trustworthy source.

It's not a fun situation to be in, but don't be in a rush to buy gear and you'll be better off in the long run.

Good luck :thumbup1:

PS this isn't advertising, i don't sell, do not PM me, all my gear is for my glutes!! :lol:


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

so how would someone from the **** end of scotland get his hands on 'sups'? no big guys in the nearest gym to me... except me!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

You can send me some of your money if you like though :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

T.F. said:


> We are all sound, but none of us are trying to sell you anything.
> 
> If you go to the gym, keep an eye on the folks that train there, you're bound to be able to get a decent source in your gym. Failing that, it's down to trial and error online or sticking around forums long enough until you bump into a trustworthy source.
> 
> ...


fpmsl thats a strange place to store it -- personally i use a cuboard:lol: :lol: :lol:

(i do know what you mean lol)


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheese said:


> You can send me some of your money if you like though :thumbup1: :lol:


x2


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsteveferguso said:


> so how would someone from the **** end of scotland get his hands on 'sups'? no big guys in the nearest gym to me... except me!


change Gyms mate -- best option, if your the biggest guy in the gym then its time to change:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

bigsteveferguso said:


> so how would someone from the **** end of scotland get his hands on 'sups'? no big guys in the nearest gym to me... except me!


All due respect mate, 25 posts you could be a copper for all anyone knows.

No one is that daft unless they are scammer who is set up to not be traceable (or at least the ones with an ounce of inteligence).

Try Prohormones if your stuggling that much. Over the counter so less risk of scam (note - less risk not zero risk)


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL i aint that rich unfortunately! I would send you noth money if I had enough! I live about 70 miles from my nearest gym with freeweights (all my mass comes from strongman and Highland games training), oh yeah, and porridge!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you compete in highland games?


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

No i'm not a cop, far from it in fact! truth is i'm not really that into computers, i'd be on here more often if i knew what i was doing... I cant even get a photo up on my side bar thing <


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, i do... I am into my highland games training


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Some people have had good results from The One, by Applied Nutriceuticals, it can be bought OTC from online stores, BB Warehouse in particular if i remember right.

If you can't get gear, it might be worth a look.

That said, others haven't thought it so good, so there's no guarantees.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Get yourself to a highland games contest and get to know some of the best competitors, they're sure to know a source.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Get yourself to a highland games contest and get to know some of the best competitors, they're sure to *be full of the good stuff*.


Fixed


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

I am the best clean guy on our circuit... not that far off the juiced lads either, they dont really talk about it much because they would be DQ'd (or not allowed to compete)for being under suspicion of taking anything. If i was Juiced I'd be up their with the best, I am 17stone 6'3" and I am only chunky round my belly (I like my haggis too). My diet is prett good, my arms are my best feature (you can see pics of me on my prof pic i hope)


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

bigsteveferguso said:


> No i'm not a cop, far from it in fact! truth is i'm not really that into computers, i'd be on here more often if i knew what i was doing... I cant even get a photo up on my side bar thing <


Yet you can function a webcam. Hmm interesting.


----------



## bigsteveferguso (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, I can use MSN ok and type! but i dont really use forums! this is the only one i have ever eally used, and i have only been a member for about 5 months


----------

